# Western pa. Get together



## turbo885 (Mar 8, 2013)

Wayne twp. volunteer fire dept. will be having a get together april 13. 
adress is 5153 ellwood rd. ellwood city pa 16117. Just outside of ellwood city on rt. 65(this is about 10 miles from where wampums gtg was.) Food and beverages will be avaliable from the dept. some contests and raffles are also planned. 

I will supply the wood and loader. I will also have some big logs for the big saws and long bars to cut. 

This is a volunteer dept. so a small donation to them will be appreciated as it costs a lot to keep it running. if this works out for them there can be more GTGs there. If you have any suggestions or questions let me know. thanks BILL


----------



## sgt7546 (Mar 8, 2013)

This is the best news I've heard today. I'm going to try to attend.


----------



## turbo885 (Mar 8, 2013)

sgt7546 said:


> This is the best news I've heard today. I'm going to try to attend.



i hope to see you there BILL


----------



## poorboypaul (Mar 8, 2013)

May try to go but first day of trout.


----------



## JBA (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey guys brand new to the site. Live and work very close to Ellwood City. What will be going on at this event. Would love to come out and meet some people from the site. Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## turbo885 (Mar 8, 2013)

JBA said:


> Hey guys brand new to the site. Live and work very close to Ellwood City. What will be going on at this event. Would love to come out and meet some people from the site. Any info would be much appreciated.




some saw racing, and general chainsaw play. there will be different contests i am not sure what all they have come up with. I think epicklein22 is bringing his super split. I will make sure there is plenty of wood there to play with.


----------



## sgt7546 (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't have much to offer in the way of saws but I can bring a MS250, MS192T, MS391, and MS361 if anyone wants to try them.


----------



## glock37 (Mar 8, 2013)

Id love to drive up there 

Girl friend lives in Wexford 

i got a few saws i can bring 

i just got done with 2 rebuilds !


----------



## scooby533 (Mar 8, 2013)

Yeah I'll do my best to make it as we'll. I should have the 660 back together but stock other than a MM. Not sure about the 460 but I may....would love to meet some of the western 
PA members!

Shawn


----------



## Bob Wright (Mar 8, 2013)

I will try to make it with my fleet of Echo's...Bob


----------



## buzz sawyer (Mar 8, 2013)

The date is open for me - barring the unexpected. Got a bunch of restos to show. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 8, 2013)

JBA said:


> Hey guys brand new to the site. Live and work very close to Ellwood City. What will be going on at this event. Would love to come out and meet some people from the site. Any info would be much appreciated.



dancing sir, mostly dancing...


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Mar 8, 2013)

*Pie?*

I might try to get there, would love to meet some of my SICK friends from AS. Maybe we can form an asylum?


----------



## turbo885 (Mar 9, 2013)

I forgot to mention there will be free coffee


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey Bill, 

I made this a sticky.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Mar 11, 2013)

Dang, thats only 2 hours and some change from me. I'll see if I can get a posse of some sort rounded up, sounds like a good time. Dont know that I can wait much longer for a GTG... and you did say free coffee .


----------



## fastLeo151 (Mar 13, 2013)

If work slows down I may make it.


----------



## griff154 (Mar 13, 2013)

I will try to make it. But, it is outage time I might have to work on some saturdays will let ya know.


----------



## turbo885 (Mar 13, 2013)

griff154 said:


> I will try to make it. But, it is outage time I might have to work on some saturdays will let ya know.



Hope you guys can make it.


----------



## WPAJohnnyRotten (Mar 13, 2013)

This sounds awesome! Im going to talk to my boss and see if he is willing to give up a half day of work and bring the Wizzer crew down, we have a stihl 660 mag with a 32" bar, Husky 395xp 28", stihl ms 362 20" my husky 350 two climber saws and if u guys want u can see how our Vermeer BC1500 chips Im going to ask him i hope he lets us if not im bailing from work and going.......btw maybe a climbing contest? sounds good... maybe take bets at who can stand up the longest while getting hit with a fire hose :msp_w00t:


----------



## turbo885 (Mar 14, 2013)

WPAJohnnyRotten said:


> This sounds awesome! Im going to talk to my boss and see if he is willing to give up a half day of work and bring the Wizzer crew down, we have a stihl 660 mag with a 32" bar, Husky 395xp 28", stihl ms 362 20" my husky 350 two climber saws and if u guys want u can see how our Vermeer BC1500 chips Im going to ask him i hope he lets us if not im bailing from work and going.......btw maybe a climbing contest? sounds good... maybe take bets at who can stand up the longest while getting hit with a fire hose :msp_w00t:



the only thing you can climb there would be a steel light pole might have some trouble spiking into that


----------



## Vibes (Mar 14, 2013)

poorboypaul said:


> May try to go but first day of trout.



You should have your limit by 930 then bring the fish and someone can filet them with a 346 and we'll have them for lunch.


----------



## Vibes (Mar 14, 2013)

griff154 said:


> I will try to make it. But, it is outage time I might have to work on some saturdays will let ya know.



Are you at Connemaugh?


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey, I have heard that old fire hose makes a dandy bar cover. Maybe they can hook us up for a "small donation"?


----------



## farrell (Mar 14, 2013)

Count me in! Assuming nothing transpires tween now then........
Good times!


----------



## griff154 (Mar 15, 2013)

Vibes said:


> Are you at Connemaugh?



Yah I am.


----------



## Vibes (Mar 15, 2013)

We probably road the elevator together then.


----------



## griff154 (Mar 15, 2013)

Vibes said:


> We probably road the elevator together then.



Doubt it I'm outside on the duct work.


----------



## metalspec (Mar 15, 2013)

I should be able to make it. I'll bring a few saws


----------



## sgt7546 (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks like a decent size group is forming. 



&bull; Sent from my screen to yours.


----------



## Vibes (Mar 17, 2013)

griff154 said:


> Doubt it I'm outside on the duct work.



I see those guys welding in the snow at nite. That looks like its pretty rough down there. I'm on the 9th floor working on the boiler. Its windy as he!! up there. I'm a tinknocker, but I'm working for the insulators on permit. 2nd shift.


----------



## farrell (Mar 18, 2013)

is this a dry party? just curious...........


----------



## turbo885 (Mar 18, 2013)

farrell said:


> is this a dry party? just curious...........



100% dry


----------



## farrell (Mar 18, 2013)

turbo885 said:


> 100% dry



Thanks bill!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Mar 18, 2013)

farrell said:


> is this a dry party? just curious...........



Post GTG GTG......

Hey Adam!!!!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Mar 18, 2013)

Stihl 041S said:


> Post GTG GTG......



Are you able to attend? I havent seen you since 08 or 09 at my Ohio GTG's. 

Still got that little ported 034/036?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Mar 18, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Are you able to attend? I havent seen you since 08 or 09 at my Ohio GTG's.
> 
> Still got that little ported 034/036?



Hey lad!!!!!

Yeah I got it. Working weekends means few GTGs. On days for a while so I may make it.


----------



## griff154 (Mar 18, 2013)

Vibes said:


> I see those guys welding in the snow at nite. That looks like its pretty rough down there. I'm on the 9th floor working on the boiler. Its windy as he!! up there. I'm a tinknocker, but I'm working for the insulators on permit. 2nd shift.



Ya I'm on daylight for the long job.


----------



## Vibes (Mar 19, 2013)

griff154 said:


> Ya I'm on daylight for the long job.



My buds are working over there for Burnham. I hear they are replacing all that duct that is out along that parking lot.


----------



## turbo885 (Mar 19, 2013)

There are going to be some different contests that you don't normally have at a gtg i am not going to spill the beans here, BUT YOU BETTER EAT YOUR WHEATIES THAT MORNING!!!! Also there are some very desirable prizes and raffle items so far BILL


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Mar 20, 2013)

turbo885 said:


> There are going to be some different contests that you don't normally have at a gtg i am not going to spill the beans here, BUT YOU BETTER EAT YOUR WHEATIES THAT MORNING!!!! Also there are some very desirable prizes and raffle items so far BILL



Hopefully no one will be winning Bath and Body Works lotion for kicking ass is the laundry sorting competition....


----------



## farrell (Mar 20, 2013)

Duke Thieroff said:


> Hopefully no one will be winning Bath and Body Works lotion for kicking ass is the laundry sorting competition....



bet its hard to grip a saw with creamy lotiony hands! LOL


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm out of the nude log stacking competition. I still haven't removed all the splinters from the last GTG.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Mar 20, 2013)

farrell said:


> bet its hard to grip a saw with creamy lotiony hands! LOL



Lad. You are one sick puppy. 

Hey Adam.


----------



## farrell (Mar 20, 2013)

Stihl 041S said:


> Lad. You are one sick puppy.
> 
> Hey Adam.



Sometimes!

Hey rob!


----------



## nixon (Mar 21, 2013)

I'll do my best to make this GTG .


----------



## turbo885 (Mar 21, 2013)

nixon said:


> I'll do my best to make this GTG .



Hope to see you there BILL


----------



## Treeman244 (Mar 26, 2013)

Should be able to make it! What time does it kick off as well is there going to be food and beverages? list of things going on? Thanks


----------



## turbo885 (Mar 26, 2013)

Treeman244 said:


> Should be able to make it! What time does it kick off as well is there going to be food and beverages? list of things going on? Thanks



around 10 o-clock fire dept. will have food and drinks avaliable planning some races and quite a few different contests with prizes 

there will be a new OREGON CHAIN GRINDER and other items raffled off 

there will be plenty of wood to run your saws

open to sugestions if you would like to do something else


----------



## epicklein22 (Mar 26, 2013)

Can't commit just yet, but hoping to make it. Need to do the front end on my pickup and don't know if I will get to it in time.


----------



## solo (Mar 26, 2013)

What kind of wood would the racing be in? Classes Etc.


----------



## turbo885 (Mar 27, 2013)

solo said:


> What kind of wood would the racing be in? Classes Etc.



whatever wood i have on the landing at the time might be cherry,maple or sassafrass as far as classes that is to be decided this is to have some fun and let the guys with small saws get to run as much as the big ones so it depends what is there


----------



## dwsmith (Mar 28, 2013)

Also at this event we will have a vendor that will have bars,chains ,bar oil and accessories on hand 
and also some used saws.


----------



## exSW (Mar 29, 2013)

turbo885 said:


> Wayne twp. volunteer fire dept. will be having a get together april 13.
> adress is 5153 ellwood rd. ellwood city pa 16117. Just outside of ellwood city on rt. 65(this is about 10 miles from where wampums gtg was.) Food and beverages will be avaliable from the dept. some contests and raffles are also planned.
> 
> I will supply the wood and loader. I will also have some big logs for the big saws and long bars to cut.
> ...


65 toward NC or 65 toward New Brighton?I think you guys are toward NC at the base of the big hill?


----------



## turbo885 (Mar 29, 2013)

exSW said:


> 65 toward NC or 65 toward New Brighton?I think you guys are toward NC at the base of the big hill?



right at the bottom of the hill it is just outside of ellwood city going toward new castle


----------



## turbo885 (Apr 3, 2013)

Just a little update the fire dept. will have hot dogs $1.00, hamburg 2.00 sloppy joes 2.00 and FREE COFFEE. there will be several pairs of chaps and forestry helmets and a new oregon grinder to be raffled off.

There will be some contests with prizes including something for kids to do.
If you want to do anything else speak up. I will be bringing the logs in this weekend so there should be plenty there to play around with. 

Mainly want everyone to have fun and be able to make a few bucks for the fire dept.
if you have any questions or suggestions let me know BILL


----------



## sgt7546 (Apr 6, 2013)

Only a week, but who's counting.

What time does it start anyways?


----------



## turbo885 (Apr 6, 2013)

sgt7546 said:


> Only a week, but who's counting.
> 
> What time does it start anyways?



about 10


----------



## dwsmith (Apr 7, 2013)

We brought in a log today for you long bar boys to play with


----------



## dwsmith (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi guys 
can you give me any idea if any wives or your kids will be coming with you so we can arrange some door prizes for them or even a rough idea of how many people will be coming so we have some idea of how much food to have on hand 
Thanks 
Don smith 
Wayne Twp Vfd


----------



## glock37 (Apr 7, 2013)

dwsmith said:


> Hi guys
> can you give me any idea if any wives or your kids will be coming with you so we can arrange some door prizes for them or even a rough idea of how many people will be coming so we have some idea of how much food to have on hand
> Thanks
> Don smith
> Wayne Twp Vfd



I believe 3 including myself


----------



## sgt7546 (Apr 7, 2013)

dwsmith said:


> Hi guys
> can you give me any idea if any wives or your kids will be coming with you so we can arrange some door prizes for them or even a rough idea of how many people will be coming so we have some idea of how much food to have on hand
> Thanks
> Don smith
> Wayne Twp Vfd



For now I'm running solo. 



&bull; Sent from my screen to yours.


----------



## turbo885 (Apr 7, 2013)

dwsmith said:


> We brought in a log today for you long bar boys to play with



It is about a 4 ft cherry my 3 ft bar woudnt poke thru. She is a tad on the heavy side also.
BILL


----------



## dwsmith (Apr 7, 2013)

we brought in about 50,10 foot poles this weekend so we should have plenty of wood for you guys to cut 
:chainsawguy:


----------



## farrell (Apr 8, 2013)

Me and a buddy will be there!


----------



## exSW (Apr 8, 2013)

Two,Maybe,LCFA Graduation is at 1 PM on Saturday and I'm to be there.


----------



## PA Dan (Apr 9, 2013)

I will be there along with my two teenage sons.

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## wampum (Apr 11, 2013)

Awhile back I got a few Tees and a couple of hats from Arboristsite to give away at GTG's.I have 1 hat left and several Tees.I will give the rest of these away to AS members only,at this GTG.There will probably be some kind of drawing of AS members only.I talked to Bill about it today,because I only have 1 hat left,hopefully we can find a creative way to give it out.Any ideas we will kick them around.


----------



## farrell (Apr 12, 2013)

Everybody ready?


----------



## turbo885 (Apr 12, 2013)

farrell said:


> Everybody ready?



We toted logs over most of the day. Still have a couple loads off stuff to to get over there my nephew is taking my skid loader so that saves a trip anyways. see ya there BILL


----------



## metalspec (Apr 13, 2013)

Excellent get together! Had a great time!


----------



## sgt7546 (Apr 13, 2013)

I couldn't stay long but great time. Thanks guys for putting this together.


----------



## metalspec (Apr 13, 2013)

Big thanks to the Smiths for all the time, money, and hard work they put into this! ... And everyone else involved also!


----------



## JBA (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Had a great time. Good to meet some local chainsaw fans. whens the next one?


----------



## metalspec (Apr 13, 2013)

Only took a few pics...


----------



## farrell (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks to Bill and Wayne township VFD for the wonderful GTG!

And thanks to the sponsers for the donations!


----------



## metalspec (Apr 13, 2013)

farrell said:


> Thanks to Bill and Wayne township VFD for the wonderful GTG!
> 
> And thanks to the sponsers for the donations!



Nice ported saws Adam! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## farrell (Apr 13, 2013)

metalspec said:


> Nice ported saws Adam! :msp_thumbup:



thanks man!


----------



## farrell (Apr 13, 2013)

video from the gtg of my 372..................not the best run

[video=youtube;5cZNHpn8UZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cZNHpn8UZc[/video]


----------



## PA Dan (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks to Bill and the Fire Dept for all the work they put in for this event! It was my first and my boys and I had a blast! Pics will be posted a little later! Thanks to all who let me run their saws today!

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## metalspec (Apr 13, 2013)

farrell said:


> video from the gtg of my 372..................not the best run
> 
> [video=youtube;5cZNHpn8UZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cZNHpn8UZc[/video]



Both of your saws were very strong! The video doesn't do justice to how hard you could lean on it without it slowing down at all!


----------



## PA Dan (Apr 13, 2013)

*Western PA GTG*

Here's some pics from the GTG.


----------



## PA Dan (Apr 13, 2013)

View attachment 290203
View attachment 290204
View attachment 290205
View attachment 290206
View attachment 290207


----------



## PA Dan (Apr 13, 2013)

View attachment 290208
View attachment 290209
View attachment 290210
View attachment 290211
View attachment 290212


----------



## JBA (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice pictures Dan. Did you buy a saw there ? Or are you saving up for a 562 XP now?


----------



## PA Dan (Apr 13, 2013)

View attachment 290218
View attachment 290219
View attachment 290220
View attachment 290221
View attachment 290222


----------



## PA Dan (Apr 13, 2013)

View attachment 290223
View attachment 290224
View attachment 290225
View attachment 290226
View attachment 290227


----------



## PA Dan (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks! No I didn't find what I was looking for. The Husky was awesome but probably a little out of my range! More pics coming.

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## PA Dan (Apr 13, 2013)

View attachment 290228


----------



## metalspec (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice pics Dan! Some good action shots too!


----------



## PA Dan (Apr 13, 2013)

Credit goes to my 13 year old son Matt! He took all the pics today!

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## metalspec (Apr 13, 2013)

PA Dan said:


> Credit goes to my 13 year old son Matt! He took all the pics today!
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2



Matt did a great job!


----------



## PA Dan (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;ftA8y2KXX5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftA8y2KXX5M[/video]


----------



## PA Dan (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;wNuCtUz9bwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNuCtUz9bwQ[/video]


----------



## metalspec (Apr 13, 2013)

PA Dan said:


> [video=youtube;ftA8y2KXX5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftA8y2KXX5M[/video]



This was a little unfair to Adam... His chain was dull by this point. Otherwise that ported 372 probably would have easily taken my stock 066. It was a strong runner!


----------



## metalspec (Apr 13, 2013)

PA Dan said:


> [video=youtube;wNuCtUz9bwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNuCtUz9bwQ[/video]



Mike's ported 038 Mag II was a very strong saw as well(and beautiful as well!) Nice job Randy! Mastermind shall be getting some business from me! ...unless farrell wants some work... :wink2:


----------



## farrell (Apr 13, 2013)

metalspec said:


> This was a little unfair to Adam... His chain was dull by this point. Otherwise that ported 372 probably would have easily taken my stock 066. It was a strong runner!



Thanks for the vote of confidence Craig!:msp_biggrin:

That was the ported 268 (also a lil dull by this point) in that video against a mastermind 038av

But the ported 372 did get stomped by the 066.......which I figured would happen


----------



## turbo885 (Apr 13, 2013)

thanks everyone for coming and supporting the fire dept. hope everyone had a good time.
adam i really appreciated you guys staying and helping that made things much easier.
thanks again everyone BILL


----------



## farrell (Apr 13, 2013)

turbo885 said:


> thanks everyone for coming and supporting the fire dept. hope everyone had a good time.
> adam i really appreciated you guys staying and helping that made things much easier.
> thanks again everyone BILL



No problem Bill!

Any time!


----------



## dwsmith (Apr 13, 2013)

I would just like to take the time to say *a thank you* to all that came out in the cold and misty rain to support the fire department . Also i need to send out a huge thank you to my brother billy cause none of this could have happend with out his hard work and the donation of his time and equipment i cant say how many days he worked all day so this could happen not to mention all the money he spent in fuel hauling the wood and getting it out of the woods for us and moving it around for us with out people like all of you the vol fire departments could not survive and also a big thanks to the guys that hung around to help us clean up what wood was left over i met a great bunch of guys today as much work as it was i had a lot of fun ran a few nice saws today all i can say is you all are a great great bunch of guys 
oh and i think we know next time we are all better off if we let dave win the scavenger hunt or he will take you out at the finish line lol sure bet them three will be sore tomorrow hope everyone is ok i sure hope we can have a second gtg
Thanks again 
Don Smith 
wayne twp vfd


----------



## exSW (Apr 14, 2013)

Definetly worth going, to bad I had to leave early due to prior commitment.


----------



## glock37 (Apr 14, 2013)

This was my first gtg 

Just wanted to thank everyone invovled you all did a great job 

Adams saw was a awesome runner

This was the first time i had the 038 mag running in some wood 

Craig u got the CAD bad my friend 

Craig thanks for letting me try a few saws 

I just want say thanks to all it was a great time meeting and making new friends 

Mike


----------



## farrell (Apr 14, 2013)

metalspec said:


> Mike's ported 038 Mag II was a very strong saw as well(and beautiful as well!) Nice job Randy! Mastermind shall be getting some business from me! ...unless farrell wants some work... :wink2:



Hey Craig.........I think you ought to get the 066 shipped out to be ported!

A 90cc or bigger saw is on my list!!


----------



## turbo885 (Apr 14, 2013)

I got one thing to say----- yesterday was a longggggggg day. I am still beat


----------



## farrell (Apr 14, 2013)

turbo885 said:


> I got one thing to say----- yesterday was a longggggggg day. I am still beat



Long day of fun!

And I'm beat as well!


----------



## farrell (Apr 14, 2013)

Anybody else got pics or vids to share?


----------



## metalspec (Apr 15, 2013)

turbo885 said:


> thanks everyone for coming and supporting the fire dept. hope everyone had a good time.
> adam i really appreciated you guys staying and helping that made things much easier.
> thanks again everyone BILL


I wish we could've stayed until the end to help out... Sorry Bill. Cutting all that up would've been fun!




dwsmith said:


> i think we know next time we are all better off if we let dave win the scavenger hunt or he will take you out at the finish line lol sure bet them three will be sore tomorrow hope everyone is ok



Thank you Don and Bill for all you did... And a BIG thanks to Dave for not running me over too!





glock37 said:


> Craig u got the CAD bad my friend
> 
> Craig thanks for letting me try a few saws



I do have a bit of a problem buddy! You're welcome to try out any of my saws whenever you'd like!





farrell said:


> Hey Craig.........I think you ought to get the 066 shipped out to be ported!
> 
> A 90cc or bigger saw is on my list!!



I agree!! Are you saying you'd be willing to port it for me Adam? I'll ship it right over! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## metalspec (Apr 15, 2013)

farrell said:


> Anybody else got pics or vids to share?


 Anybody??


----------



## farrell (Apr 15, 2013)

metalspec said:


> Anybody??



Oh I could open her up a bit!

There are far more experienced and knowledgable porters out there!

They can guarantee their work and do things I can not..........yet:msp_tongue:


----------



## turbo885 (Apr 15, 2013)

metalspec said:


> Anybody??



Don has a bunch but he is having trouble putting them on here. that is the reason i wont put pics on this site. You have to play around resizeing them then it is some kind of voodoo to get them in a post.


----------



## metalspec (Apr 15, 2013)

turbo885 said:


> Don has a bunch but he is having trouble putting them on here. that is the reason i wont put pics on this site. You have to play around resizeing them then it is some kind of voodoo to get them in a post.



I've just been uploading mine to photobucket (Here) then you can just copy the .img link and paste it right into your post. That's been the easiest way for me.


----------



## turbo885 (Apr 15, 2013)

metalspec said:


> I wish we could've stayed until the end to help out... Sorry Bill. Cutting all that up would've been fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those guys were cutting a lot faster than i could bring the logs over with the machine. I could use that crew for a day. If we have another one in the fall i think i can find an oak log bigger than that cherry.It will be just 2-3 foot butts though cause those should peel for venier. ther are supposed to be some 5ft. and bigger oak on the next job they are moving on.


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 15, 2013)

Man, this is the second one in Lawrence County I couldn't make. :bang: Glad you all had a good time! :msp_thumbup:

Did anyone bring Coney Island chili for the hot dogs or do I have to bring it to the next one?


----------



## turbo885 (Apr 15, 2013)

TreePointer said:


> Man, this is the second one in Lawrence County I couldn't make. :bang: Glad you all had a good time! :msp_thumbup:
> 
> Did anyone bring Coney Island chili for the hot dogs or do I have to bring it to the next one?



coney island? We had redhots chilli we may have a fall gtg


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 15, 2013)

turbo885 said:


> coney island? We had redhots chilli we may have a fall gtg



I guess that Coney Island reference makes me a "northerner."  Gonna have to try Redhots.


----------



## farrell (Apr 15, 2013)

turbo885 said:


> Those guys were cutting a lot faster than i could bring the logs over with the machine. I could use that crew for a day. If we have another one in the fall i think i can find an oak log bigger than that cherry.It will be just 2-3 foot butts though cause those should peel for venier. ther are supposed to be some 5ft. and bigger oak on the next job they are moving on.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## turbo885 (Apr 15, 2013)

farrell said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:



are you laughing cause you worked my tail off or you want to cut a big tree


----------



## farrell (Apr 15, 2013)

turbo885 said:


> are you laughing cause you worked my tail off or you want to cut a big tree



Both!


----------



## turbo885 (Apr 15, 2013)

farrell said:


> Both!



I will see what i can do on both counts


----------



## farrell (Apr 16, 2013)

turbo885 said:


> I will see what i can do on both counts



Thanks bill!


----------



## turbo885 (Apr 17, 2013)

What are you guys doing the last saturday of august ? September and october the hall is rented. Give me some input. BILL


----------



## farrell (Apr 17, 2013)

turbo885 said:


> What are you guys doing the last saturday of august ? September and october the hall is rented. Give me some input. BILL



I'm game for another!


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 17, 2013)

I'll join ya.


----------



## turbo885 (Apr 17, 2013)

I guess i had better start laying down a little play timber and start stacking it up.


----------



## turbo885 (Apr 17, 2013)

anyone have a small stihl 017,018 ,025 etc. preferably needing a top end the girl taking care of the raffle tickets decided she wants a saw of her own and i need something to put together for her. i dont want anything too big


----------



## farrell (Apr 18, 2013)

Maybe I will have a couple more saws by then!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## turbo885 (Apr 18, 2013)

me too


----------



## PA Dan (Apr 18, 2013)

I already have two more! Thanks to all you guys I thing I contracted a mild case of CAD! 

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## farrell (Apr 18, 2013)

turbo885 said:


> me too



Hope to have something BIG by then!


----------



## glock37 (Apr 18, 2013)

Im looking for a stihl 064 if anyone knows one to be had or wants to get rid of one 

doesn't have to be in great shape it will be givin a very through going over 

thanks guys


----------



## turbo885 (Apr 18, 2013)

farrell said:


> Hope to have something BIG by then!



I am working to try to deal a guy out of an 084 is that big enough ?


----------



## farrell (Apr 18, 2013)

turbo885 said:


> I am working to try to deal a guy out of an 084 is that big enough ?



That be big enough!

Lookin for a husky 394/395 currently


----------



## metalspec (Apr 18, 2013)

turbo885 said:


> anyone have a small stihl 017,018 ,025 etc. preferably needing a top end the girl taking care of the raffle tickets decided she wants a saw of her own and i need something to put together for her. i dont want anything too big



I might have something for her... I'll have to check.


----------



## metalspec (Apr 18, 2013)

farrell said:


> That be big enough!
> 
> Lookin for a husky 394/395 currently



You should buy Bill's 2100 out from under me :msp_w00t:


----------



## metalspec (Apr 18, 2013)

PA Dan said:


> I already have two more! Thanks to all you guys I thing I contracted a mild case of CAD!
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2



I do believe we need pictures....


----------



## metalspec (Apr 18, 2013)

glock37 said:


> Im looking for a stihl 064 if anyone knows one to be had or wants to get rid of one
> 
> doesn't have to be in great shape it will be givin a very through going over
> 
> thanks guys



I'll keep my eyes open for you Mike


----------



## farrell (Apr 18, 2013)

metalspec said:


> You should buy Bill's 2100 out from under me :msp_w00t:



That wouldn't be very nice!

It's a fine saw!


----------



## PA Dan (Apr 18, 2013)

OK here's one and the Red Oak I found on Craigslist! A service took it down in March. Counted 119 rings on the stump!
View attachment 291157


Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## PA Dan (Apr 18, 2013)

glock37 said:


> Im looking for a stihl 064 if anyone knows one to be had or wants to get rid of one
> 
> doesn't have to be in great shape it will be givin a very through going over
> 
> thanks guys



One for sale in Harrisburg Craigslist.

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## metalspec (Apr 18, 2013)

PA Dan said:


> OK here's one and the Red Oak I found on Craigslist! A service took it down in March. Counted 119 rings on the stump!
> View attachment 291157
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2


 Nice big red oak! This was a big silver maple we took down near me... All of 48" at the stump! Wish I took the time to count the rings! That's a 32" bar on my 066!


----------



## PA Dan (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice! I also got a 028 Super as a little project. Needs a few things but runs really good! Ill have it ready for the fall. Picture will have to wait till tomorrow when I can get it outside. 

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## metalspec (Apr 18, 2013)

PA Dan said:


> Nice! I also got a 028 Super as a little project. Needs a few things but runs really good! Ill have it ready for the fall. Picture will have to wait till tomorrow when I can get it outside.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2


I may have what you need for that 028. PM me... I'll take a look


----------



## dwsmith (Apr 18, 2013)

hi guys
hey i have like 72 pics from the gtg and have tried to post them and had no luck if someone is willing to take the time to post them let me know and pm me with your email and i will get them to you 
and also the fire dept has a facebook page if you care to join search for wayne twp fire dept ellwood city pa


----------



## turbo885 (Apr 18, 2013)

metalspec said:


> I might have something for her... I'll have to check.



thanks let me know


----------



## farrell (Apr 18, 2013)

dwsmith said:


> hi guys
> hey i have like 72 pics from the gtg and have tried to post them and had no luck if someone is willing to take the time to post them let me know and pm me with your email and i will get them to you
> and also the fire dept has a facebook page if you care to join search for wayne twp fire dept ellwood city pa



Pm sent


----------



## metalspec (Apr 19, 2013)

PM sent too... I'd be glad to help post some pics!


----------



## farrell (Apr 19, 2013)

What's up Craig?


----------



## glock37 (Apr 19, 2013)

pm sent farrell


----------



## PA Dan (Apr 19, 2013)

PA Dan said:


> Nice! I also got a 028 Super as a little project. Needs a few things but runs really good! Ill have it ready for the fall. Picture will have to wait till tomorrow when I can get it outside!
> 
> View attachment 291234
> 
> ...


----------



## metalspec (Apr 19, 2013)

farrell said:


> What's up Craig?



What's up Adam?


----------



## metalspec (Apr 19, 2013)

PA Dan said:


> PA Dan said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! I also got a 028 Super as a little project. Needs a few things but runs really good! Ill have it ready for the fall. Picture will have to wait till tomorrow when I can get it outside!
> ...


----------



## turbo885 (Apr 19, 2013)

Aint nobody but me working today?


----------



## PA Dan (Apr 19, 2013)

Nope! Not since December 1st!

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## farrell (Apr 19, 2013)

turbo885 said:


> Aint nobody but me working today?



2nd shift and I got a smartazz phone!


----------



## turbo885 (Apr 19, 2013)

i forgot some people have modern phones with the internet, i am still back in the old days.


----------



## farrell (Apr 19, 2013)

turbo885 said:


> i forgot some people have modern phones with the internet, i am still back in the old days.



I forgive you Bill!:msp_smile:


----------



## turbo885 (Apr 19, 2013)

thank you i feel special. 660 parts are ordered should be running next week :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farrell (Apr 19, 2013)

turbo885 said:


> thank you i feel special. 660 parts are ordered should be running next week :hmm3grin2orange:



Nice!


----------



## dwsmith (Apr 22, 2013)

Bill i should have asked you that at 3 am when you was sleeping 
hey adam and craig im going to split them pics between you 2 i tried to send them yesterday but it didnt work i think its my computer i will try to send tonight from work


----------



## metalspec (Apr 22, 2013)

dwsmith said:


> Bill i should have asked you that at 3 am when you was sleeping
> hey adam and craig im going to split them pics between you 2 i tried to send them yesterday but it didnt work i think its my computer i will try to send tonight from work



Send away buddy! I'm ready whenever you are! Send a couple at a time in multiple emails... you might be maxing out your email's sending limits


----------



## farrell (Apr 22, 2013)

Yep send away!


----------



## metalspec (Apr 24, 2013)

Any luck on those pics Don?


----------



## turbo885 (Apr 24, 2013)

they wont load on his computer he will load them to mine on his day off and i will send them to you.


----------



## metalspec (Apr 24, 2013)

Sounds good Bill!


----------



## PA Dan (Apr 25, 2013)

I have been playing with my 028 a little. It needs some work getting cleaned up and has a stripped muffler bolt. I borrowed a compression tester yesterday and was getting low readings on it. It was coming in around 120. It was a push in tester not one with a threaded end. So I borrow another from a neighbor and finally learn how to use it and here's what she's reading! Craig's been helping me with some knowledge on this project. Thanks Craig!

View attachment 292324


Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## metalspec (Apr 25, 2013)

PA Dan said:


> I have been playing with my 028 a little. It needs some work getting cleaned up and has a stripped muffler bolt. I borrowed a compression tester yesterday and was getting low readings on it. It was coming in around 120. It was a push in tester not one with a threaded end. So I borrow another from a neighbor and finally learn how to use it and here's what she's reading! Craig's been helping me with some knowledge on this project. Thanks Craig!
> 
> View attachment 292324
> 
> ...


 No problem Buddy! Glad to see you've got good compression on that nice little 028!


----------



## metalspec (Apr 25, 2013)

some pics soon to come... waiting on my photobucket uploads


----------



## metalspec (Apr 25, 2013)

A fine ported saw... and it's owner/creator 




Some of the strongman competitors...
















cookie toss...


----------



## metalspec (Apr 25, 2013)

Some of the great raffle prizes...


----------



## dwsmith (Apr 25, 2013)

craig and adam i think you should have all the pics now


----------



## dwsmith (Apr 25, 2013)

you guys ready to do another gtg in late summer ?


----------



## PA Dan (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in just make it before Archery season kicks in!

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## farrell (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm game for another gtg

Gonna get pics up tomorrow

Been busy


----------



## dwsmith (Apr 26, 2013)

craig you should have more pics in your email too


----------



## farrell (Apr 27, 2013)

here you go guys............this is what don sent me
View attachment 292612


View attachment 292613


View attachment 292615


View attachment 292616


----------



## farrell (Apr 27, 2013)

View attachment 292617


View attachment 292618


View attachment 292619


View attachment 292620


----------



## farrell (Apr 27, 2013)

View attachment 292621


View attachment 292622


View attachment 292623


View attachment 292624


----------



## farrell (Apr 27, 2013)

View attachment 292625


View attachment 292626


----------



## metalspec (Apr 27, 2013)

last two I have...


----------



## metalspec (Apr 27, 2013)

dwsmith said:


> you guys ready to do another gtg in late summer ?



I'm in too! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## dwsmith (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey guys thanks for the help on the pics and uploading them


----------



## farrell (Apr 29, 2013)

dwsmith said:


> Hey guys thanks for the help on the pics and uploading them



No problem!


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 29, 2013)

Looks like a great time was had by all.... Wish I would Lurk here more often, so I can attend some of these GTG's. 

But even the little time I have spent here? Has played large on my CAD. 


Nice talking with you on the phone today Bill. 

Cheers


----------



## farrell (May 1, 2013)

Hey Craig!!!

You gonna get that 066 ported for the next GTG?:msp_thumbup:


----------



## glock37 (May 1, 2013)

Craig I found My 064 mag just have to wait to get here ! 

I should have it ready for the next GTG !


----------



## farrell (May 10, 2013)

Added another saw to the herd!

That's one more off the list!

Husky 346xp done by mastermind


----------



## TreePointer (May 10, 2013)

farrell said:


> Added another saw to the herd!
> 
> That's one more off the list!
> 
> Husky 346xp done by mastermind



Hey, keep that hungry thing away from my trees.


----------



## glock37 (May 10, 2013)

farrell said:


> Added another saw to the herd!
> 
> That's one more off the list!
> 
> Husky 346xp done by mastermind



I guess Randy Treated you good ?

We should have a good time at the next GTG with all these new saws 

How do you like the 346xp ?


----------



## farrell (May 10, 2013)

glock37 said:


> I guess Randy Treated you good ?
> 
> We should have a good time at the next GTG with all these new saws
> 
> How do you like the 346xp ?



Haven't got into any wood yet

Gonna try to tomorrow 

I really like my husky 350!

But after firing up this 346 this afternoon..........WOW!!!!!


----------



## redunshee (May 10, 2013)

*Pp 325*

Well CAD got the better of me and I just bought a PP325. Missing the clutch cover brake assembly so I'm going to have to search for one. Supposedly it runs good with good compression. WE'll see.
Bob


----------



## farrell (May 11, 2013)

The 346xp is awesome!

Cut down and cut up a maple and a poplar today

Can't slow it down!

It's like runnin a hot knife through butter!


----------



## PA Dan (May 11, 2013)

Sounds awesome Adam! But you know hows some guys are! We need pictures or...!


----------



## farrell (May 11, 2013)

Here you go......

View attachment 294853


View attachment 294854


View attachment 294855


----------



## TreePointer (May 11, 2013)

Hmm, you decided to forgo the kickstand. Good decision.


----------



## glock37 (May 11, 2013)

Adam where's the Sticker ?


----------



## farrell (May 12, 2013)

glock37 said:


> Adam where's the Sticker ?



Doesn't have one:msp_ohmy:

Was gonna see if I can get one


----------



## glock37 (May 12, 2013)

You do know Chimps have a hard time remembering things like that you know . lol 

Give him a call when he gets back from his boat ride !


----------



## farrell (May 12, 2013)

glock37 said:


> You do know Chimps have a hard time remembering things like that you know . lol
> 
> Give him a call when he gets back from his boat ride !



I got this saw from a fellow AS member that had it built by Randy

But I was thinkin bout gettin ahold of him


----------



## glock37 (May 12, 2013)

just have to wait till he returns 

he may have a ton of junk waiting for him when he returns 

his "friends " are sending junk and old saws to be placed at his door when he's away 

he may have a porch full off boxes when he returns !


----------



## farrell (May 12, 2013)

glock37 said:


> just have to wait till he returns
> 
> he may have a ton of junk waiting for him when he returns
> 
> ...



Sounds kinda like cruel and unusual punishment!


----------



## glock37 (May 12, 2013)

some how he got access to a computer and said he watching !!!

me you and craig need to get a build contest for the next GTG 

I got 2 to do before I could do that 

but have to be the same saw kind and make 

I know craig is gonna be doing his 046, me my 064 and I challenge randy gave me what a mess this thing is , what you working on ?


----------



## farrell (May 12, 2013)

glock37 said:


> some how he got access to a computer and said he watching !!!
> 
> me you and craig need to get a build contest for the next GTG
> 
> ...



Nothing currently

I have my uncle on the hunt for a 394/395 that needs rebuilt

He is a logger and knows a lot of others so.........


----------



## turbo885 (May 12, 2013)

I will be looking forward to trying that 346. It sounds like it is quite an improvment over stock BILL


----------



## farrell (May 12, 2013)

turbo885 said:


> I will be looking forward to trying that 346. It sounds like it is quite an improvment over stock BILL



Your welcome to!

Definitely will run circles round the 350!!


----------



## turbo885 (May 28, 2013)

I posted for the gtg in august on the chainsaw forum can someone make a link to this ?
if you guys can post some over there to keep it on the first page thanks BILL


----------



## farrell (May 29, 2013)

YAY!!!!!!

More fun with saws!

I put a link in the other thread to this one

And here's one to the other

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/237327.htm#post4346577


----------



## farrell (Jul 14, 2013)

Bump.............


----------



## farrell (Jul 29, 2013)

Bump.........


----------

